# EPN saca las uñas



## red mcmurphy (Nov 18, 2014)

A visibly irate Pena Nieto lashed out at a report of a house purchase that has raised ethical questions about his administration, saying the information was full of "falsehoods."

"I will not allow this issue and finger-pointing to put in doubt the trust that the majority of Mexicans have put in me," Pena Nieto said in a speech in his native central State of Mexico.

----------

Found on Yahoo News. Sorry, but as a newbie I cannot post a link.


----------

